# Emperor's Children Daemon Prince conversion



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Here I go again with another daemon prince, this time for the Emperor's Children; it's a custom of a custom I bought on Ebay. 
Keep the children away :twisted: 

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-6402851.html

and if you want even more daemon princes, check my chaos album :

http://hellric.over-blog.com/album-238439.html


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is disturbing. Good job


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I do like the Iron Warriors Deamon Prince - very orginal and unique looking. All the other conversions are nice and solid especially the Death Gaurd Primarch.

Keep it going. And I've just found the Nids also great very organic looking.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Schlongtastic, nice work on all your DPs hellric.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Done to the max....i mean excess


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

great work, great conversions. i really like the nurgle DP, i think its the best one there. 

the iron warriors DP looks wierd, nice idea but its not fleshy enough. it looks like a dred with wings, similar to the one in dark sun black sky or whatever it was called.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

:shock: thats a whole lott of fantastic conversions and paintjobs.

To many cool things to comment on all of them, but I especially like
that obliterator lord. Not quite sure why, just love it!


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

hephesto said:


> :shock: thats a whole lott of fantastic conversions and paintjobs.
> 
> To many cool things to comment on all of them, but I especially like
> that obliterator lord. Not quite sure why, just love it!


Thanks, this obliterator is special to me, as it is my first conversion I've done myself from A to Z.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

God your stuff always amazes. Your nids especially. What wings do you think are the best for Tyrant conversions? I'm thinking of doing a nd winged beast using the Balrog wings


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

jigplums said:


> God your stuff always amazes. Your nids especially. What wings do you think are the best for Tyrant conversions? I'm thinking of doing a nd winged beast using the Balrog wings


Thanks for the praise, it mean a lot to me. 

I think they are the best combination, cause they are easy to work, not too expensive. To tyranidize them, it's always good to add gaunt talons at the extremities.

I'll do another tyranid beast later this year, using these again.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Just a quick suggestion, have you seen the wyvern wings ?


----------

